
Volkswagen Refining Machine Learning on D-Wave System - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/03/14/volkswagen-refining-machine-learning-on-d-wave-system/
======
ibeckermayer
What a monstrous waste of resources. Years of research, hundreds of millions
of dollars, to do something we can already do easily - and with no substantial
argument or evidence for greater potential.

